# my ibs and need help.



## ims99 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi everyone on this forum, I am writing because am suffering from ibs for about 20 years and I am 31 years old now. so all of my life is filled with IBS stories. first when I was 2 or 3 years old I had a spinal cord injury, therefore i was paralyzed . at the age 10 I had my spinal surgery because there was no hope that i will survive anymore. after the surgery I got better started school and at the end earned my master degree few years back. so the ibs struck me since i was a kid or teenager, I had constant diarrhea every morning i don't know what to do with it.

my 1st symptoms were diarrhea with no pain . i was always rushing to toilet no matter what. i have this incomplete feeling of emptying my bowel even after my diarrhea episodes. I would go to bathroom like 7 8 times in a day.

i was having difficulty concentrating in class that bathroom was in my head all the time( still do). after years of struggling with diarrhea problems I lived with it and survived to some extent. 4 years ago my stomach started to cramp and this was first time that I had these cramps for longer time .I went to see a doctor and he told me you have IBS-D. ok he ultrasound my tummy he said your colon and stomach looks ok and gave me some medicines to take it for 10 days and you will be fine.

yeah my diarrhea stopped but my stool was not passing my tummy got more bloated than before and pain was more but no diarrhea just after 2 days i got bowel movement in which i saw some dark and small hard stools. so I had no diarrhea for months but yet again i had diarrhea attack out of nowhere which was very worse with lot of pain.

after that I have been to many doctors they all gave me medicines and it didn't worked that well.

15 days ago i visited a new doctor and gave my all old doctors prescriptions to him and examine. he said you have anxiety and all your tests are normal. he gave me medicines for pain , diarrhea and anxiety. i saw a huge difference in me my stomach got flat and no pain or diarrhea but still that small hard stools 

the medicines were for 10 days and yes i felt better than before and I went again to the same doctor , I said i have constant fear in my head but i have no other ibs symptoms like pain or diarrhea . he removed the pills for diarrhea from the prescription and gave me another anxiety drug. everything was fine till last night when i had chicken and green tea for dinner , after half an hour my stomach had some mild pain( no diarrhea) and went to bathroom 2 times pain went away.

in the morning I am fine now no pain or fear of happening it again.should I visit my doctor again that i had mild pain after long time? Or should i continue with his prescribed drugs?

thanks for reading and plz do reply..


----------

